# My 16 month old is driving me CRAZY!



## BlueEyedLady (Jun 13, 2006)

Ugh! He is driving me absolutely insane the last few days. He is SO whiny, so clingy, so tantrum-y that I'm about at my wits end. He has virtually no language yet and I think he's just frustrated that he can't very easily express what he wants, but oh my goodness.

He brings over a toy and hands it to me, but doesn't want me to hold it, play with it, or put it down. Same with books. Doesn't want them read, doesn't want me to hold it, or put it down. No matter what I do he starts to whine and cry and hit my hands because he's upset with something.

He doesn't want to be held (wiggles constantly to get down), but when I put him down he cries and clings to me acting like he wants up. Pick him up and he smacks me in the face. Is hungry and runs to the fridge or cabinet for food, and even if I let him pick something out he doesn't want it when it's offered and won't eat. Throws his food on the floor. Puts bites into his mouth and chews them up, then spits them out and throws them on the floor.

Honestly, I am pretty sure he's just testing his boundaries along with feeling some new independence and frustration at his lack of language, but I'm going to go nuts soon if he doesn't shape up.







:


----------



## mom2cash (Sep 24, 2007)

No advice but my 18 month old is the same way... it really has actually improved EVER so slightly with the addition of the few words in the past week or two but he is still really in the "Do this, no don't do that, OHMYGOD MOM YOU DON'T GET ME AT ALL!" stage.







I hope that as his language expands this will get better... I personally have been very frustrated with the hitting lately so I hope someone has some more constructive advice!


----------



## stickywicket67 (Jan 23, 2007)

right there with you OP.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

DS has been doing all that as well...for 2-3 weeks. He's just now getting 'back to normal'. Ugh, Hang in there. I know it completely sucks!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I'd put money on he's teething- it always puts my little ones in an awful mood, and the child doesn't know how to deal with it. So he acts awful and has LOTS of food issues, because it hurts to eat. Favorite teething foods here include chilled canned fruit- its soft and being cold feels good on the gums, home made popscicles may be good- depends on the kid, or stuff thats really soft and easy to eat like apple sauce.


----------



## BlueEyedLady (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma* 
I'd put money on he's teething- it always puts my little ones in an awful mood, and the child doesn't know how to deal with it. So he acts awful and has LOTS of food issues, because it hurts to eat. Favorite teething foods here include chilled canned fruit- its soft and being cold feels good on the gums, home made popscicles may be good- depends on the kid, or stuff thats really soft and easy to eat like apple sauce.

Nope, not teething. He has a whole mouthful of teeth and isn't working on any more at present. He's just being plain difficult. Today he was pretty good actually, I had an OB appointment and he did great in the doctor's office. I got a lot of compliments on how well behaved he was - ironic considering the last week or so.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

We are going through the same phase. Ugh.

I'm just trying to keep DD as busy as a bee. We go out and do something everyday. I'm really working on stuff for her to do at home--setting up activities like hiding several toys under different sized tupperware, blowing bubbles, paint with water coloring books etc... I'm about to set up a 'tactile box' with rice and shells and rocks and pom poms with scoops so I can take her outside and let her make a mess with all the textures, I put fingerpaint in a ziploc bag and you can write in it without making a mess (unfortunately DD was like what the hell is this and can I eat it?). Just constantly giving her something new to do which I find cuts down on frustration.

We also signed up for Gymboree classes.

V


----------

